# Any Fans of Director Jim Jarmusch Here?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've seen all his films, and think they are sensational. A true visionary and genius!

His scores could use some work though. (J/K) He's a perfect artist!


----------



## feierlich (3 mo ago)

I love his _Night on Earth_, one of my favourites. I've been wanting to see _Down by Law_ too but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I think I have only seen Night on Earth (very good, certainly one of the best of its time and maybe the last decades) and maybe another one but IIRC I found this other one boring. Probably the one about that tobacco store?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Kreisler jr said:


> I think I have only seen Night on Earth (very good, certainly one of the best of its time and maybe the last decades) and maybe another one but IIRC I found this other one boring. Probably the one about that tobacco store?


Dead Man with Johnny Depp?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I also really love Limits of Control!


----------

